# Scottish Meet...April 11th - Update Page 1



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Long overdue, but lets see who's up for a meet on Sunday 11 April?

Perth Visitor Center as the meet venue at around 12.30 - 1 pm. 
Reasonably easy for all to get to and provides a good stepping off point for some scenic routes.

So, who's coming? 

Jackie x and Dave

UPDATE

It's on! Meet up at the Perth visitor centre @ 12.30 on SUNDAY (sno!) Set off for a run to some food at the "Capercaillie Rest" Falls of Dochart for around 3pm, thereafter to be decided.
Everyone happy on reaching the meet venue?...there is a link further down with a map.

Please confirm your intentions to attend so I can sort out food arrangements 

Eggs are sorted 

Who's coming - as far as I can make out:
Buzz2K3
Rosy + 1
JacTT225
sno
Solstice + 1
fire_storm
Eskobar
davidg +1
ramsayn
neuromancer + ?
saint ?
genie_v1
me and him

13 cars and a few more peeps  If I've missed anyone - apologies 

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... cale=25000


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks as though I might make it guys


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Perth......been done - Stirling......been done....... How about a more Western venue?

Is that not Easter Sunday too?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Perth......been done - Stirling......been done.......


Hardly "done" May well have met there; "done" I don't think so. There are many new Scottish members that wouldn't have "done" either...



> Is that not Easter Sunday too?


Yes, is that a problem? Might be busier on main roads and in towns. I'm sure it won't be difficult to find some uncongested space.

The reasoning behind choosing Perth is that it's a fairly central point for those travelling from the "extremities" of Scotland. Still plenty of places to visit.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:? I'm sorry I posted...... :!: :?: :!:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Dave /jackie that was the same meeting point as previous meet??
Still got the pics from the last time but guess what ?...........Saint never ever posted/updated me for them so does this mean he will/won't turn up?
Is SainTT reliable? Does he like easter eggs and if so how does he eat them??
So many unanswered questions and so little uncongested time............


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> I'm sorry I posted......


...Why? :? Are you coming along or not?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Dave /jackie that was the same meeting point as previous meet??


Crushy,
Yes, the very same!


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi People

I would be interested in joining up - I should have a TT by Easter!!!!!

Any more details? Family event? Venue decided yet?

So many questions and I don't even have any wheels!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Rosy

Hope you'll have your wheels in time  (though it shouldn't stop you joining in)

Just turn up; bring family, friends, grannies, kids...all welcome!

Dave will post directions etc closer to the time, we'll just go out for a bit of a drive and something to eat and see how the day pans out 

Jackie x


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

omg I only get cadbury eggs for easter and Rosy gets a TT


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

buz2k3

Well I suppose I have been a bit eggstravagent! :lol:

But I couldn't find a chocolate TT in the newsagents 8)


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

so how many people are going then?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

5, 6 or 7...and still waiting for a few replies to IM /email prompts 

J x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

errr..... where are we going...... would be nice to know


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> errr..... where are we going...... would be nice to know


Ah, great stuff! So you're coming along then?

Don't fret young Saint, all will be revealed soon :wink:

No one really knew where we were going last time and it worked out fine


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jackiestt said:


> No one really knew where we were going last time and it worked out fine


lol

I'll try to make it too but don't know as yet what is on that weekend with kids etc.

John


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi All,

Looks like I'll be able to make it... last time was nice, @ the Perth meet.

Saint, am I right in saying you didn't go on the last Perth meet...I thought you were arranging it aswell... :roll:

Hopefully get the roof down again 

Sno... 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

T'was me - I had the route etc all worked out - but family stuff cropped up.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Good stuff John and Chris 

Apart from those who have registered their interest in this thread, I have also heard from Fire_Storm (Euan) and Neuromancer (David) so the list is growing nicely 

Saint, you coming? Need numbers so everyone gets a Cadbury's creme egg!

Still waiting for a few more replies to my IM's - so could be more.

Jackie x


----------



## Solstice (Jan 7, 2004)

this sounds great. I'll be there ...

[smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> this sounds great. I'll be there ...


And another Scottish owner! Look forward to seeing you there 

J x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Wish i could come  , 
just been told by the stealer yesterday that they have lost their franchise so it is now in the hands of Audi themselfs, great!!! Looks like it i'll take even longer unless they manage to pull something out the bag, i'll keep you updated!!

Regards, Pete.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> just been told by the stealer yesterday that they have lost their franchise


That's not good news Pete  Hope something will be sorted soon for you.

You're still welcome to come along TT'less 

Jackie x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Spoke to a manager at Audi customer services, they said that i'll defo have my ttr by the end of April and they have given me an A4 2.0 to use in the mean time because of all my hassle!!!

Pick the A4 up tomorrow but it wont be the same kind of fun as the TT and im definatly not bringing my Renault 5 Turbo so i'll pass on this meet but will keep an eye out for the next one and i should have a car for it!!!

Thanks again for the invite Jackie.

Regards,

Pete.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Jackie - my possible is now a definate, see you there.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Jackie - my possible is now a definate, see you there.


Doh..... I better stock up on disks 8) :roll: :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Doh..... I better stock up on disks 8) :roll: :wink:


lol - keep em coming


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Jackie - my possible is now a definate, see you there


Good news John  
Also had an IM from "Ramsayn" Neil, from Edinburgh - he will probably be coming along, not forgetting "Solstice" ...a 3 car mini convoy? 

Saint are you coming along? I'm afraid your last post was far too cryptic for me  :roll:

With the growing numbers it might be a good idea to see if I can book somewhere for eats...so I'll go for a "route recce" early in the week and see if I can find somewhere suitable (doesn't mean I will be able to find it again  )
Of those coming along, anyone bringing partners, friends or kids along? Just need a rough idea of numbers...and I need to know how many Cadburys creme eggs to buy!

Jackie x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jackiestt said:


> > , anyone bringing partners, friends or kids along?


I'm coming myself this time so get to come on the drive - that said if I don't take at least 2 dozen cream eggs home I won't be super dad!

lol - one will do Jackie!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jackiestt said:


> > , anyone bringing partners, friends or kids along?
> 
> 
> I'm coming myself this time so get to come on the drive - that said if I don't take at least 2 dozen cream eggs home I won't be super dad!
> ...


John - thanks for the offer of your passenger seat....suspect that I will be divorced if I took it up, especially as I have booked a "romantic" family weekend in a castle south of Edinburgh. 

Jackie - thanks for the IM. Just back from a week in France. Did the Rosyth-Zeebrugge ferry then drove down to Valloire in the Alps. Did just over 1,700 miles in the Merc (the car was built for that kind of journey!), and in all that time only saw 6 TT's! One roadster in Imola Yellow, one V6 in Moro Blue, one 225 in Avus, and three 180's in Black (not sure which shade).

saInt - Enjoy your "first" meet........if I remember correctly, you had the route planned for the very first meet as well....third time lucky? :twisted:

Everone else - have a great drive next weekend.


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

As it says... In Hungary all this week again so won't be on the forum but can read my email (on my XDA 2 great piece of kit) but i'll defo be there on Saturday if some one can email me the time that we are meeting that will be cool... I guess its the Visitors centre again...

Thanks for the IM J & D.

Sno... 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> i'll defo be there on Saturday


You go on Saturday Sno I think you'll be pretty much on your own...everyone else (I hope) is going on SUNDAY 

Email addy' Sno ???

J x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

One more possible, "Eskobar" - Gordon may well come along....should be a nice little gathering if everyone rolls up on SUNDAY. 

Going to be costly in eggs tho' ...Jact225 - 2 Dozen !!!

Sorry you're not able to come along Brett  - guess you could be standing into danger if you chose a TT meet over a romantic weekend break in a Scottish castle  
Looks as though Jact225 is going to be the only representative of the "Edinburgh Drinking Trio"...unless the enigmatic saint is going to make an appearance - anyone know!! :roll:

J x


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

sno said:


> (on my XDA 2 great piece of kit) but i'll defo be there on Saturday i
> 
> )


  shame it cant tell the right date  :wink:

Brett
Thats some lifestyle you have,swanning about France then another hol straight away(Im in the wrong job here) :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

donny said:


> sno said:
> 
> 
> > (on my XDA 2 great piece of kit) but i'll defo be there on Saturday i
> ...


It's tough at the top Donny, as you'd know.... :roll:


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi BreTT
long time no hear...cant complaine just back from two weeks in Florida and heading off to Blackpool for 4 days on Monday but its with the Dunfermline Rugby Primary 6 team playing in the B'pool Tourney so god knows what may happen ....wonder if J&D will save me an egg or is it exclusivley for TT drivers :wink: anyway have a great day folks ........whose going to chase who 

Donny

Dave..... :wink: please keep up and turn left this time


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> ....wonder if J&D will save me an egg...
> 
> Dave..... please keep up and turn left this time


Come along Donny, got an egg with your name on it :wink:

Dave's "navigational" error! Couldn't get it right AND he was following someone 

Right then, had a run out to the hills today and have provisionally booked 12 seats (coz I've got 12 creme eggs  ) for around 3 pm in the "Capercaillie Rest" at the Falls of Dochart
Times and numbers are flexible but please let me know soonest if you are coming along...please 

The weather forecast isn't looking great for Sunday - so how about we see what it's like after food and make a decision on where to go after?
Yes, you can read that as "hasn't got a clue" - we'll sort something out I'm sure...or sack me 

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It will be just like a normal day at work - lol - we should hold a Scottish TT meet in Engerland sometime


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> It will be just like a normal day at work - lol - we should hold a Scottish TT meet in Engerland sometime


But would you make it? :roll: :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

What time are we meeting in Perth on Sunday?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> What time are we meeting in Perth on Sunday?


12.30pm ...set your alarm :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn - no point in going to bed then


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

ok, ok , i get the point...............

See you all Saturday............ :!:

Don't think i'm that silly, really.
Do you ???
well...?
Good....

Sno 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Damn - no point in going to bed then


[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

The rock and roll lifestyle of the rich and famous :roll: :wink:

Only jealous - If it the average Sunday I'll have been up for approx 6 and a half hours by then. [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

If things work out i may come along ,,,,,well after the IOM lets see what the scottish roads are like , do you have speed limits ? :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> If things work out i may come along ,,,,,well after the IOM lets see what the scottish roads are like , do you have speed limits ?


Hell no - we are a bunch of cattle rustling yahoos


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> If things work out i may come along ,,,,,well after the IOM lets see what the scottish roads are like , do you have speed limits ? :wink:


Great!  Bring your "davidg" keyrings, I'm sure there will be a few takers for the "essential" accessory.

Will give Julie a ring later and twist her arm to make sure you both attend 

J x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jackiestt said:


> > Bring your "davidg" keyrings, I'm sure there will be a few takers for the "essential" accessory.


Hmmm - might just bring some extra cash


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think there will be a new owner there in a familiar Amulet Red TT! :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> I think there will be a new owner there in a familiar Amulet Red TT! :?


Not you then scoTTy  Will get a pic and send it to you 

Who is it then ? Just so I can twist their arm to come along 

J x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I think the new owner is Rosy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes,you're right, just spotted Rosy's sig pic - it does look familiar 

And I see you have at least one potential customer for Sunday...better bring a suitcase full 

J x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

[side topic]

So Edinburgers, are we having a mini convoy from the Capital over into the Kingdom?

We could meet somewhere on the West of the City at about, say, 11:45, Cramond Brig Car Park?

Thoughts?

[back to main topic]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> So Edinburgers, are we having a mini convoy from the Capital over into the Kingdom?
> 
> We could meet somewhere on the West of the City at about, say, 11:45, Cramond Brig Car Park?
> 
> Thoughts?


Which way up would you be going?


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

Looks like I've been outed!

Look forward to coming along, however I warn you that I will be bringing my 8 year old son who is a vicious devourer of choc eggs! :twisted:

Is the meeting place near Dobbies? :?:

How many bags of bark can I get in the back of a TTC? :lol:

Ian & Sandy


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rosy said:


> Is the meeting place near Dobbies? :?:


That is exactly where it is - it's Dobbies car park



saint said:


> Which way up would you be going?


A way which would suit you if you want? But prolly straight up the M90


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Quickest for me is the A9 - but reason for asking is that I could come across and join up with the "easties" and go the M90 way.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Rosy said:


> Is the meeting place near Dobbies? :?:
> 
> How many bags of bark can I get in the back of a TTC? :lol:
> 
> Ian & Sandy


All depends if you leave them closed or not :? 

Looks like it could turn out to be a reasonable group outing have a great day out ..

Donny


----------



## ramsayn (Sep 10, 2003)

Just to confirm I'll be there. Bringing a Scooby owning friend as navigator, so hope everybody is nice to him.

Anybody else setting out from Glasgow or just little old me ??

Neil.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Look forward to seeing you Sunday Neil 

Drop Fire_Storm an IM he's from Glasgow (I think)

J x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Getting better!

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/d ... 5?dayNum=2


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Will try to be there
Moro Blues been replaced with Black
M


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Hi,
I may be going up to my friends Hotel in Killin, on Sunday. Depending on the weather, I might be on the Ducati ----either way you'll hear me 
I was in there for a meal 2 weeks ago..........better wear your trackies!!
Stewart.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hope you make it genie_v1 

Stewart, creme eggs only issued to those in a TT  We'll keep our eyes ...and ears open for you!

Jackie x


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Thanx Jac,
Last thing I need are more cals


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Cant believe the turn out planned for sunday and I have to pull out due to family  
Was hoping to show off the RS6 alloys too  
Was desperate for an egg from J+D  
Not sure if I could catch up in the afternoon though? 

What next  I feel like SainTT so unreliable


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

crushy, sorry  
I'll give you my mob no ...give us a ring if you can make it at some stage and we'll try and "guide" you in

J x


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi J & D

Hope you have a spot picked for a photo shoot similar to the Stirling turn out, mind you will you get them all in as it seems like a good turn out(better not come in my Transit  )

Donny


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wait a min - is there something I should know? I'm begining to fear for mee wee life here......... :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Donny

Sure you can't come along? Even in a transit :roll:...or anything else

Should be a good day with nearly as many cars as at Stirling - a bit of sunshine and we'll be laughing 

J x [/quote]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Wait a min - is there something I should know? I'm begining to fear for mee wee life here......... :?


Nae worries - you always turn up for drinking sessions - I have every confidence we will see you on Sunday...........

Eh - I'll buy you a pint :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Eh - I'll buy you a pint


C - I am there already


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

:lol: Well I timed that just right! Nice to be in a TT convoy, even if I don't have one now!
Hope the red one wasn't damaged when that bulb in the Vovo reversed into him :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Has something happend to Tommi?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Well I timed that just right! Nice to be in a TT convoy, even if I don't have one now!
> Hope the red one wasn't damaged when that bulb in the Vovo reversed into him


Black TVR? Thought it might have been you...nicely timed maddot - and you sounded good as you left our company 

Thanks to all who came along to Perth, it was good to see some old faces and meet some new ones 

Notwithstanding the unfortunate altercation Rosy had with a Volvo (our sympathies Ian  ) I think it would be fair to say that due to your support the day was a success 

As mentioned, the next event will probably be an open day at Star Performance in 6-8 weeks or so.
Dave is going to visit Jim at Star during the week and see if he can negotiate some specials for those attending.
Will let you know more shortly

Jackie x


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Here are some 
Good to see you all.
Perhaps we can get all the Stirling and Perth people together for the next event.
Lewis says "thanks for the egg Jackie"
Hope you all had a good drive.
See you next time.
Martin


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Jackie - Thanks very much for organising today!

Lucy and Jack say thanks also for their egg, so does my t-shirt, which with two eggs, two little mouths and one cuddle later meant I was ready for the Daz doorstep challenge - ah bliss!

Anyway, the photos I took are in the http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/templates/ttForum/images/lang_english/icon_www.gif link below. Help yourselfs any one who wants a copy.

See you all soon

John

PS Ian you have my details by IM for 'witness' purposes


----------



## Solstice (Jan 7, 2004)

Anyone interested can head over here to see a gallery of some of the pics I took at the meet ...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Congratulations to you all....especially saInt.......I see you made it then!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Martin, John and Marc - great pictures, thanks 

Nice captions as well John 

J x


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Great pics Mark (especially the shiny denim blue one  )
I got much the same but some more with all the bums together(the cars I mean :wink: )
Great day ,great eggs and leather all round eh J+D!!

Better late than never I say..................

Now how do i get to show my pics on ere????????


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

John more great pics and.............................good comments too


----------



## mcgus (Jun 10, 2003)

> As mentioned, the next event will probably be an open day at Star Performance in 6-8 weeks or so.
> Dave is going to visit Jim at Star during the week and see if he can negotiate some specials for those attending.
> Will let you know more shortly
> 
> ...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

McGus - now I know the connection!

http://www.lexusownersclub.co.uk/forum/ ... ntry133829

:wink:

Last post for anyone who is interested


----------



## mcgus (Jun 10, 2003)

John. Saw the pics when I was browsing around. That sparked the interest when I saw reference to Star Performance. The TT is due for a service (22k) in a couple of weeks so going to try and get a couple of little niggles sorted out before calling Star.

Anyone care to share experiences of remap with Star?

I'll PM you re work John.

See you about!


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

To continue the Star theme.

Any views on why I should not use Star for normal servicing of my baby instead of trusting her to a dealer - who in general come in for a fair bit of criticism from users :!:

Does anybody do this as an alternative :?:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Ian...no problems with Star Perf' for normal servicing, or indeed repairs.
The fact that you haven't used an "official Audi" dealer for servicing shouldn't be regarded as less than perfect service history.

I have used Star for all the modifying work on my car and have been very pleased with the results, it's not cheap but it's certainly cheaper than Audi. 
As an example of routine work, Audi wanted over Â£100 for wheel alignment plus extra for adjustment...Star has the proper equipment (many Audi dealers do not and contract the work out) and his cost is around Â£60 inc adjustment.

Don't use him for servicing simply because I have 10% discount card with Audi Dundee, they're happy for me to supply oil etc. they are closer and are happy to pick up/return my car.

Jackie x


----------

